# Neubau - Grundlegende Frage SPS od. EIB/KNX



## klaus1 (22 August 2009)

Hallo,

Ich bin zum Glück auf das Forum gestoßen, wo ich schon einige Artikeln zum Thema Hausautomatisierung gelesen habe.
Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Konzept für meinen Neubau. Es geht um die Wahl zwischen EIB/KNX oder SPS.
Da die EIB/KNX Lösung sehr teuer ist. (Einzelne Schalter um bis zu 700€) ist die Frage ob nicht eine SPS Lösung sinnvoll ist, mit späterer Option zum Umstieg auf EIB/KNX.
Ich bin selber aus der Elektronik / Software Branche und arbeite als Softwareentwickler.
Meine Fragen:
Wenn ich eine Automatisierung mit einer SPS durchführe, habe ich dann den Mehraufwand an der Verdrahtung in Stern Form? Dazu müsste ich ja jeden Schalter auf die DE der SPS führen, und die Verbraucher über Relais auf die DA führen. ist das so richtig? 
Verwende ich für die Schalter dann wahrscheinlich Niederspannung. (<24V) ? 
Welche SPS wäre hier Sinnvoll, wenn ich auf jeden Fall auch eine Programmierung in Java / .NET mit Visualisierung und Direktbedienung über Weboberfläche anstreben möchte.

Danke um Eure Hilfe.
Klaus


----------



## Blockmove (22 August 2009)

Hallo Klaus

Schau dir mal IP-Symcon an.
http://www.ip-symcon.de/
Im Forum (unter Community) kannst du dir viele Anregen holen.

Für Haus- und Gebäudetechnik ist die SPS von Wago weit verbreitet.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## IBFS (22 August 2009)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da die EIB/KNX Lösung sehr teuer ist. (Einzelne Schalter um bis zu 700€) ist die Frage ob nicht eine SPS Lösung sinnvoll ist, mit späterer Option zum Umstieg auf EIB/KNX.
> 
> ...


 

Hier habe ich schon kurz meine Sicht umrissen:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=212459&postcount=3


Schalter:
KNX/EIB ist ein BUS. D.h man zieht das schöne grüne Kabel 
in jedem Raum einfach von Tasterstelle zu Tasterstelle. 
Wenn du es mit der SPS machen willst brauchst du für 
JEDE Schalt-Funktion ein separates Kabel (bzw. Ader). 
Ob du das nun im Raum auf eine Busklemme legst oder alles in den
zentralen (Etagen)-Schrank ziehtst ist egal. Wenn du was vergessen 
hast - dann tschüss. Ethernet/Profibus/ASi-Schalter in schöner
Wohnzimmertauglicher Ausführung gibt es meines Wissen nicht.
Du must ja auch an des Frontend denken. Und da gibt es nur bei
KNX "schöne" Schalter. 

Aktoren:
Bei den Aktoren ist die Sache nicht ganz so einfach. Da Kanalweise
gerechnet REG-Aktoren günstiger sind, habe hier hier sehr vieles 
parallel in den Schaltschrank gezogen. Da kann ich ja mal ein FOTO machen.

Wichtigster Punkt - und das meine ich sehr ernst:

Falls du dein Eigenheim mal später verkaufen willst oder mußt,
bezahlt dir deine SPS-Mühe niemand. Wenn du hingegen
Elektroinstallateurkompatibel alles wichtige mit KNX gemacht hast,
incl. guter Doku, dann ergibt sich für den Verkauf ein echter
Mehrwert.

Das soweit erstmal. Es gibt aber - wenn von Interesse - noch 
ein paar Sachen mehr zu beachten.


Gruß

IBFS



Kurzer Nachtrag:

Wenn SPS tot, dann alles aus bzw. nicht mehr schaltbar.
KNX kennt nur einen Feind, den Kurzschluss auf dem BUS.
Ansonsten ist jeder Teilnehmer Sender und Empfänger -
quasi - je nach Schalt oder Melderichtung - Master oder Salve


----------



## klaus1 (22 August 2009)

Danke für den Tipp.
Ich sehe es ein, dass die Busleitung um einiges einfacher zu verlegen ist, als jeweils ein Aderpaar für jede Steckdose bzw. Lichtschalter zu legen.
Ich hätte jedoch einen herkömmlichen Lichtschalter dazu verwendet. Was meinst du mit Ethernet/Profibus/ASi-Schalter ? 
Sind REG-Aktoren Aktoren, die auf der Hutschiene montiert werden?
Für mich stellt sich die spezielle Frage wie ich kostenschonend die EIB/KNX Lösung mit einkalkulieren kann (für später mal). 
Soll ich gleich die Busleitungen überall hinziehen? dazu müsste ich aber Verbraucher sowieso eigenständig in den Schaltschrank führen.
Wäre super wenn du mir das Foto schicken könntest.
Welcher Hersteller wurde bei dir verwendet? 
Wo bekomme ich so ein Angebot an KNX/EIB Teilen?
Danke,
Klaus


----------



## MSB (22 August 2009)

@IBFS
Hältst du dein Argument für den besseren Wiederverkaufswert eigentlich wirklich für realistisch?

Ich meine seien wir doch mal ehrlich, den gewöhnlichen Häuslekäufer kommt es doch nur drauf an,
das alles mehr oder weniger "schön" ausschaut, und seine Funktion erfüllt.
Welche Technologie dahinter steckt dürfte den meisten doch relativ egal sein.

Was ich so von meinen "installierenden" Kollegen so höre, die auch EIB machen,
besteht da beim normalen Häuslebauer maximal Interesse, selten bis nie aber die Bereitschaft, den Mehrpreis zu bezahlen.

Die paar wenigen (wenigstens in meiner Gegend) EIB-Anlagen im Privathäusern,
haben sich maximal wirkliche Besserverdiener mit für Normalverdiener unerschwinglichen Villen geleistet.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (22 August 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> @IBFS
> Hältst du dein Argument für den besseren Wiederverkaufswert eigentlich wirklich für realistisch?


 

1. Alle Inkompatiblen Sondereinbauten - selbstgebaute Schalter und
irgendeine - zum Verkaufzeitpunkt nicht mehr beschaffbare Steuerung
führen bei einer externen Wertermittlung zur *Abwertung*, weil sie u.U.
komplett ersetzt werden müssen. Erst recht dann, wenn das Programm
nicht mehr vorhanden oder das Programmiersystem nicht mehr verfügbar
ist. (Bei Siemens gibt es zwar längere Fristen, aber ein Haus hält noch länger)


2. Anlagen mit Standartsystemen sind hingegen *mindestens* als 
*Wertneutral* zu betrachten. Klar ist eine 10 Jahre alte KNX-Anlage
hier und da verbesserungswürdig. Ich habe nicht gesagt, das man alle
hineingesteckte persönliche Leistung als Wertgewinn verbuchen kann,
aber man erleidet zumindes keinen Verlust.


3. KNX wird oft nur von externen Firmen in Villen eingebaut. Denn wenn
sich wirklich jemand eine Villa für 1Mio€ hinstellt, dann fängt er nicht 
an selbst da rumzuschauben. (Das mache dann z.B. ich für ihn).

KNX in ein Eigenheim einzubauen, das sind Leute wie du und ich, die 
das als Hobby machen (anstelle einer Modelleisenbahnanlage). Davon 
haben aber viele einen gewissen Hang zu Perfektion. D.h. man wird
dort - wenn nach Jahren mal alles fertig ist - keine Pfusch mehr sehen.
Hier [ http://knx-user-forum.de/ ] werden sogar Hausgrundrisse
und die Anordnung von Bewegungsmeldern und Tastern diskutiert.

Spätestens wenn man sich dann mal 2 - 3 Tage Zeit nimmt und sich die
verschiedenen Beiträge so durchließt, da merkt man, dass das
die Themenlage eine ganz andere ist als hier. Dort geht es ganz klar auch
um den WAF*-Faktor. Will heißen - die Bedienelemente müssen schön
aussehen und vielleicht ein kleines Info-Display haben. Das gibt es schon
mal bei Nicht-KNX-Systemen NICHT im Schalterdesign.

http://www.arcdesk.de/sixcms/media.php/727/knx_raumcontroller_fd.pdf

Spätestens an diesem Punkt habe ich mein SPS-Ansinnen in ein 
KNX-Plan umgeändert. Ich hatte zum Glück keinen RITTAL-Schaltschrank
sondern einen HAGER-Univers-Schrank.

http://www.hager.de/produkte/energi...teilersysteme/wandschraenke-univers/10425.htm

Und da habe ich die schon in Teilen eingebaute SPS rausgeschmissen 
(ich hatte erst ca. 10 Prozent SPS-Technik beschafft) und habe den
SPS-Einbaurahmen gegen Einbaurahmen für REG-Module getauscht.

Ja und dann sind die Schaltfunktionen im KNX wesentlich schneller
geändert als in einem SPS-Spaghetticode. Aber das jetzt weiter 
auszuführen sprengt dann doch dieses Statement.

Jedenfalls sollte man alles was man macht, aus Sicht der Bedienbarkeit
und Wartbarkeit machen. Nichts ist schlimmer als wenn man auf 
Dienstreise im Ausland ist - Nachts (Ortzeit) das Telefon klingelt und
die Ehefrau ruft an und sagt - HILFE - HIER GEHT NIX MEHR!
Bei einer SPS ist das definitiv ein realistisches Zenario. Bei KNX kann
maximal das Netzteil für die Busspannung ausfallen oder eine Sicherung
oder der FI tot sein oder *EIN* REG-Teilnehmer ist abgeraucht. Aber da
bleiben alle nicht betroffenen Lampenkreise an - die vorher anwahren. 
Im Notfall ruft man einen lokalen KNX-fähigen Elektriker an, der dann 
nachschaut und sich ggf. das hinterlegte KNX Projekt in seinen Laptop
lädt. 


Gruß

Frank 





________________________________________________________
*WAF = Woman acceptance factor (muß ich nicht erklären )


----------



## klaus1 (22 August 2009)

Klingt alles schön und gut. aber ich möchte nicht wissen was der einzelne Schalter kostet den du da verlinkt hast!
Mir geht es klar darum wie ich das ganze KNX System vorsehen kann. Macht es Sinn schon die Steuerleitung einzuziehen wenn ich später das ganze vor habe oder habe ich dann mit den Verbrauchern ein Problem bei der Verdrahtung?
Danke,
Klaus


----------



## IBFS (22 August 2009)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn schon die Steuerleitung einzuziehen wenn ich später das ganze vor habe oder habe ich dann mit den Verbrauchern ein Problem bei der Verdrahtung?


 
Viele die KNX haben nutzen ihn für die *Aktoren* nicht so wie er eigentlich 
gedacht ist. Normalerweise würdest du 230Volt + die grüne EIB Leitung
zu allen Verbaucherstellen:

- Steckdosen - schaltbar.
- Jalousieraktoren direkt am jeweiligen Fenster
- Schalter oder Dimmeraktor im Baldachin oder 
in der UP-Dose hinter der jeweiligen Lampe
- usw. ziehen

d.h. man braucht dann nicht wirklich einen großen Verteiler im Haus.
Aber viele ziehen alle Verbraucher in die Unterverteilung oder
Hausverteilung - d.h. echte Parallelverteilung.
Ich habe JEDE Steckdose EINZELN auf eine 3 Stockklemme im 
Schaltschrank liegen. Ich kann also jederzeit ändern ob ich die 
Steckdose mit Dauerspannung oder Geschaltet haben will.


Bei den *Sensoren* jedweder Art ist das nicht mehr so klar. 
Wenn man von Grund auf KNX macht, hat man zu jeder 
Schaltstelle oder Bewegungsmelder oder Windwächter nur das
grüne Buskabel liegen. Jederzeit kann man dann einen Zweifach-
Taster gegen einen Vierfach-Taster ändern.

Bei mir gibt es aus historischen Gründen (siehe oben) eine 
Mischvariante. D.h. ich habe vereinzelt auch 230Volt Taster 
(schön mit Glimmlampe ) und komplette Räume (nach dem Stichtag)
nur mit EIB. Die 230Volt Taster hängen dann an KNX-Binär-Eingangsmodulen

Theoretisch könnte man auch ALLES parallel - wie bei einer 
SPS-Struktur - in den Schaltschrank ziehen. Aber wenn man 
einmal eine lauffähige Anlage hat, baut man nicht mehr auf ein
neues System um. Denn wenn man einmal eingezogen ist, ist
der Druck "fertig zu werden" weg und man ist für gewöhnlich 
viel zu träge einige Zeit wieder mit einem Umbau zu verbringen. 

Das heißt, du mußt dich entscheiden zwischen:

1. SPS - total - mit Parallelverdrahtung und ggf. vielen 
24Volt Reserveadern zu jeder Taststelle

2. Alle Aktoren parallel + Schöne KNX-Taster (geht auch billiger 
und ohne Dsplay - war nur eine "schönes" Beispiel)

3. KNX Total - siehe PDF

Das ist echt eine Entscheidung fürs Leben - aber mind. solange du
in deinem - diesem - Haus wohnst. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass
du 8 oder 10 oder 12-Adrige Leitungen zu jeder Tasterstelle legst 
und parallel dazu ein grünes EIB-Kabel für später.
Einfach irgenwelche Leitungen und/oder Adern für KNX zu nehmen ist
ohnehin nicht zulässig! 


Gruß


----------



## rolusch (22 August 2009)

@IBFS

Du scheinst dich damit auszukennen, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken eine Eigenheim zubauen.
Kannst du mir einen ungefähren Preis nennen mit der KNX Installation für einen Einfamilienhaus mit Anliegerwohnung?
bzw. nur die Materialkosten, den installieren  und  programmieren  will  ich  schon  selber


----------



## klaus1 (22 August 2009)

@IBFS
Ich hätte eher dran gedacht die Aktoren im Schaltschrank unterzubringen, und parallel zum Verbraucher. 
Komme ich mit Spannungsversorgung Linienkoppler und Aktor aus?
Kannst du mir preislich für diese Lösung mal ein paar Beispiele geben für 1 Aktor der Licht und Steckdose schalten kann?
Danke,


----------



## IBFS (22 August 2009)

rolusch schrieb:


> 1. Kannst du mir einen ungefähren Preis nennen mit der KNX Installation für einen Einfamilienhaus mit Anliegerwohnung?
> bzw. nur die Materialkosten....
> 
> 2 ....installieren und programmieren will ich schon selber


 
Wenn du die 1. Frage im KNX-Forum gestellt hättest, dann hätten dich
die Jungs dort erst mal VIRTUELL verkloppt.   
Deshalb traut sich da keiner mehr solche Fragen zu stellen.

DENN das erste was du bei JEDER Art von Planung für eine 
E-Inststallation machen mußt ist 

1. Grundriss mit Schaltstellen (also Sensoren) und natürlich Aktoren.

Siehe:
http://knx-user-forum.de/60794-post1.html (und folgende Seiten)



2. daraus entsteht eine Mengenliste mit der Anzahl der Schaltfunktionen (Aktoren)
Wenn du Aktorenparallelverdrahtung machst so wie ich, dann mußt du die Aktoren in
2.1 Schalten-Licht
2.2 Dimmen-Licht
2.2.1 210 Watt - Aktorentyp
2.2.2 300 Watt - Aktorentyp 
2.3 Schalten-Heizung
2.4 Schalten-Steckdosen 
2.4.1 Mit Strommessung
2.4.2 ggf. OHNE Strommessung
2.5 ...usw...
unterteilen damit du deine jeweilige Anzahl auf die jeweilige Art von
Aktoren aufteilen kannst. Dann kann man auf die Menge die Anzahl
der Ausgänge des jeweiligen Aktorentyps legen und dann hat man 
die Summe und damit den Preis für alle REG-Komponenten. 
(OHNE restliches Schaltschrankinnenleben) 


3. Wenn du konsequent alle Taster mit KNX machst, dann gilt, das 
du bis zu VIER Schaltfunktionen in das Raster einer normalen 
UP-Dose bekommst, aber übertreibe das nicht mit der Packungsdichte. 

Bedenke aber, das KNX nicht primär dazu da ist das alle Schalter und
Aktoren genauso funktionieren als hätte man eine "normale" E-Installation.
Erst gewisse Automatikfunktionen machen den Unterschied. Zum Beispiel
ist es irrsinnige aufwändig mittels konventioneller Elektrik alle Rolläden
Sonnenstandsgeführt zu positionieren. Desweiteren sollte man mehr in 
Lichtszenen denken. Hast du zum Beispiel 10 Lampen im Zimmer...

LAMPE ESSEN
WOHNZIMMERTISCH
STEHLEUCHTE
INDIREKTE DECKENLEUCHTE
usw.

...brauchts du 10 Schalter... das merkt sich keiner bzw. man schaltet
dann bestimmte Lampen nie an weil man nicht den richtigen Taster 
weiß bzw. findet.

Besser ist es, in Lichtszenen zu denken. 
Szene 1: ESSEN
Szene 2: FERNSEHEN
usw.

Man sollte sich z.B. eine Konvention überlegen, die dan für das ganze 
Haus gültig ist - z.B. 
OBEN LINKS Hauptlicht ein 
UNTEN RECHTS Jalousie AUF/ZU (wenn nur eine im Zimmer)
d.h. denke an die lieben Gäste 

Bewegungsmelder/Präsenzmelder an der Decke sind aus sehr nett.
So kann im dunklen Bad Mittags um Zwölf das Licht mit 100% Einschalten -
ab 22.0 Uhr mit 50% und nach dem Schlafengehen (ggf. Taste Drücken
fürs ganze Haus) dann geht bis in die Früh das Licht überall automatisch
nur nach mit 15% an. Diese Sachen sind es, die OHNE Intelligenz im EFH
garnicht gehen und in der SPS nur aufwändig zu proggen sind.
Bei KNX muß man sowas nur noch parametrieren. 

Es darf natürlich nicht verschwiegen werden, das man dazu - bevor 
man Geräte kauft -sich genau die parametrierungstechnischen
Moglichkeiten der einzelnen Geräteserien anschauen muß. Aber ich
empfand das als durchaus interessant.


Gruß


P.S. Hast du schon die ETS-Software?


----------



## IBFS (22 August 2009)

klaus1 schrieb:


> @IBFS
> Ich hätte eher dran gedacht die Aktoren im Schaltschrank unterzubringen, und parallel zum Verbraucher.
> Komme ich mit Spannungsversorgung Linienkoppler und Aktor aus?
> Kannst du mir preislich für diese Lösung mal ein paar Beispiele geben für 1 Aktor der Licht und Steckdose schalten kann?
> Danke,


 
Ohne jetzt exakt auf deine Frage zu antworten lege ich dir diesen Thread
ans Herz:

http://knx-user-forum.de/knx-eib-fo...ib-vorbereitung.html?highlight=Preisvergleich

Lese ihn aber bis zum Ende komplett durch! 

Da sind auch sehr schön die vielen mögliche Planungsfehler aufgeführt.
Man sollte eben gerade nicht ALLE Funktionen welche man mit einer
konventionellen Lösungen auf Taster gelegt hätte auch mit KNX 
eins zu eins nachbauen. 

Auch wenn das kein schönes - und in der Diskussion (4380) verrissenes - 
Angebot ist, gibt es vielleicht doch eine Hilfestellung 

http://knx-user-forum.de/44904-post14.html

Das Thema ist erschöpfend nicht an einem Tag abzuarbeiten und
wird von dir noch viel Einsatz abverlangen auch wenn du dich am
Ende dann viellicht doch gegen KNX entscheiden solltest.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Mobi (22 August 2009)

Also ich bin auch grad bei der Planung von meiner Hausautomatisierung. Als Bussystem nehme ich Profinet, dies basiert auf das Ethernet. In der Gebäudeautomation wird bei größeren Gebäuden, auch nicht KNX verwendet sondern andere Bussysteme wie z.B. Interbus, Profibus oder auch halt Profinet.


----------



## klaus1 (23 August 2009)

hallo Mobi,

hast du zum Profibus ein paar Infos? Wie sieht hier die Busleitung aus? Fix KAT 7 ? danke


----------



## Blockmove (23 August 2009)

klaus1 schrieb:


> hallo Mobi,
> 
> hast du zum Profibus ein paar Infos? Wie sieht hier die Busleitung aus? Fix KAT 7 ? danke



Unsere Erfahrungen mit Profibus in der Gebäudeautomatisierung sind eher durchwachsen. Profibus ist wirklich ein Bus. Somit bist du recht unflexibel was die Verlegung angeht. Dazu kommen dann noch Themen wie Terminierung und zulässige Kabellängen.
Ich würd da eher Profinet vorziehen. Preislich kaum ein Unterschied, aber wesentlich flexibler.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Mobi (23 August 2009)

Deswegen nehme ich auch Profinet. Und da wir uns ein Haus bauen wollen, plane ich natürlic die komplette Verlegung, somit kommt z.B. in jedem Raum ein Touchpanel hin, in den Keller kommt die Steuerung und in jede Etage ein Buskoppler. Das ist so das Grobe. Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich gerne regelmäßig meinen aktuellen Stand posten.


----------



## rolusch (23 August 2009)

@IBFS
Ich weiß, dass die Frage etwas komisch gestellt war, aber aus Erfahrung weiß man was man Pi mal Daumen für die Komponenten ausgeben muss.
Eine Angabe z.B. zwischen 15 und 20 k€ oder zwischen 40 ind 50 k€ hätte mir gereicht.
Ich weiß z.B. aus Erfahrung dass man für einen Einfamilienhaus für die Materialkosten ca. 2000 bis 3000 € rechnen muss.
Die ETS Software habe ich, das war aber glaube ich eine Demo oder eine Studentenversion die wir in der Technikerschule bekommen haben.
Ist die ETS Software auch so teuer wie Step 7?


----------



## IBFS (23 August 2009)

Ist die ETS Software auch so teuer wie Step 7?:grin: 
---------------------------------------------------

STEP7 ist eine Programmierumgebung MIT Netzwerkkonfiguration.

ETS ist mehr eine Projektierumgebung und mit jedem Gerät
kauft du quasi eine kleines gerätebezogenes Parametrierplugin dazu.
Wirklich programmiert wird da ja nix:

http://www.knx.org/de/knx-tools/ets/preise-bestellung/

Wenn du auf die Preise schaust und es ist wirklich nur eine PROF. Version
sinnvoll relativiert sich der STEP7 Preis dann doch etwas.
D.h. STEP7 ist für mich preiswerter als ETS bezogen auf die Funktionalität.
Aber das ist Apfel und Birnen - du weißt!

Ich habe jedenfalls sowohl STEP7 Prof. als auch ETS3.0f Prof.
Wie ich schon erwähnte würde ich aber aus heutiger Sicht eine
SPS nur für Solar oder Heizungsanwendungen einsetzen.

Ich habe mir die 950€ DONGLE-Version gekauft. Das kann ich dir nur 
sehr empfehlen.


Gruß

Frank


----------



## wolder (24 August 2009)

Hallo rolusch,

Kurz und knapp:
Ich hab KNX eingesetzt und ca. 5000€ mehr als Standard bezahlt.
Also ca. 8000€!

Du kannst KNX sehr teuer, mittelmäßig, aber auch recht günstig installieren.

Das wichtigste, wenn du es selber installierst und projektierst (nicht programmierst), dann geht es recht "günstig".

Hau dir nicht überall die Busankoppler rein. Meistens reicht eine 4-fach Tasterschnittstelle.

Beispiel: Kinderzimmer.

Du brauchst im Kinderzimmer 3 Taster.
1. Licht
2. schaltbare Steckdose
3. Fensterkontakt für die Heizung beispielsweise
4. keine Ahnung (reserve)

Es würde also eine 4-fach Tasterschnittstelle reichen.

Alternativ kannst du auch einen RTR mit integrierter 5-fach Tasterschnittstelle nehmen. Du kannst also deine Heizung "schalten" bzw. regeln und die genannten Funktionen realisieren.

Alternativ kannst du natürlich auch an jedem Taster einen Busankoppler einbauen (ca 70€) mit dazugehörigem KNX-Schalter (40€), aber dann wirds sehr teuer und vor allem nicht notwendig im Kinderzimmer.

Im Wohnzimmer siehts dann schon anders aus....

Weiterhin würde ich für jedes Zimmer ein 5*1,5mm² legen, wobei du dann 2 schaltbare Steckdosen machen könntest. Ich würde nicht jede Steckdose einzeln ziehen. Das wäre mir zu aufwendig.

Du siehst, es ist viel planung notwendig.

In jedem Raume in Touchpanel hinzusetzen ist meiner Meinung nach völlig übertrieben. Eigenlich braucht man gar keins! Vielleicht ein kleines, um ein paar bestimmte Funktionen auszuführen, aber mal ganz ehrlich, wie oft schaut man da drauf?

Vielleicht 1 mal abends, um sich zu ergözen....
Alternativ einen Router, der dir einen Webserver mit Visualisierung bereitstellt und das dann eventuell auf dem Fernseher darstellt.

Geschäcker sind verschieden. Jeder so wie er meint.

Gruß wolder


----------



## S5-Bastler (24 August 2009)

Ich habe mich bei der Rennovierung eher für eine klassische aber preiswerte Variante entschieden. Einfach mehrere verteielte SPS.
So hat man nicht so dicke Kabelbäume die an einen zentrallen Ort in den Keller führen. Die Systeme fürs OG hängen im Dachboden und die fürs EG im Keller. Da war auch die Verdrahtung einfach. Einfach mit den Lehrrohr von der Dose duch die Decke und der Rest im Kanal. Un um erlich zu sein, bei den primitiven Kram den man im Haus braucht reicht auch eine S5. Ich habe jetzt für die SPS teile etwa 1500€ ausgeben. Zur Zeit eingebaut sind 3 x 95U, 1 x 103U und eine 115U. Die Systeme sind über Sinec L1 vernetzt und die 115U macht zusätzlich noch die Anbindung ans Ethernet und für Erweitungen an Profibus. In den 1000€ ist noch genug Material enthalten für zwei weiter Häuser (oder halt als Ersatzteile) und auch die PGs mit Software und Lizensen, PG685, PG730 und zwei PG615.


----------



## wolder (24 August 2009)

Man muß ja nicht alles zentral an einem Ort hinsetzen.
1 Hauptverteiler im EG oder Keller und ein weiterer Verteiler im OG.
Das spart auch ne Menge an Leitungen.
Da ist KNX sehr flexible eben weils ein 2-Draht-Bus ist.
Aber das muß jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich hab halt ein "Technik-Raum" in der Garage gemacht. Da kommt dann schon einiges an Leitungen an.
Aber ich habs halt selber gemacht und mußte niemanden dafür bezahlen.

Gruß wolder


----------



## edison (24 August 2009)

Bei mir werkelt eine S7 und die würde ich jederzeit wieder verbauen.
Dem Argument mit den nicht verfügbaren Displayschnickschnacktastern muß ich leidvoll zustimmen.

Vorteil der S7 ist, das ich mit Ein/Ausgängen regelrecht verschwenderisch umgehen kann, und wenns mal nicht reicht, dann steck ich halt noch mal eine Baugruppe mit 32Ausgängen nach.
Wenn ich hier den Preis mit EIB vergleiche wird mir übel.
Aus Kostengründen setzen wohl viele Häuslebauer zentral Mehrfachmodule in die Verteilung und hängen da Standartschalter ran.
Da kann ich auch gleich auf die SPS setzen - meine persönliche Meinung

Stockwerkweise habe ich erweitert mit Beckhoff Profibuskopplern.


----------



## Mobi (24 August 2009)

Bei mir kommen pro Stockwerk Profinet-Buskoppler von Phoenix Contact hin.


----------



## MSB (24 August 2009)

Wäre es nicht eigentlich intelligenter aus Redundanz-Gründen (Redundanz ist eigentlich das falsche Wort) anstelle von Kopplern noch mal SPSen einzusetzen?
Gibts von Wago, Phoenix, Siemens und Co. ja problemlos.

Mit den Kopplern hängt das komplette Haus ja von einer einzigen SPS ab.

Kommt natürlich darauf an was man damit steuert, aber wenn auch so grundlegende Sachen wie
Licht gesteuert wird würde ich das als absolut notwendig erachten.
Im Zweifelsfalle funktioniert so dann wenigstens "nur" ein Bereich nicht, und nicht gar nichts mehr.

Ich würde mir ja auch eher ne SPS reinschnallen, allerdings würde ich auf dezentrale EA's eher verzichten,
und stattdessen eben eher nochmal Controller einsetzen und das benötigte dann über Netzwerk (Ethernet) kommunizieren ...

Meine SPS der Wahl wäre Wago 750-841, das aber nur am Rande ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Mobi (24 August 2009)

Klar ist Redudanz besser, aber deine Idee ist Kostenintensiver. Die SPS die für das ganze Haus zuständig wär kostet mir 1800 Euro, die 3 Buskoppler kosten je 260 Euro. Wenn ein Koppler ausfällt kann ich den schnell austauschen, innerhalb von ca. 3 Stunden komm ich an eine neue ran. Bei ner SPS müsste ich erstmal ansparen. Und ich werd mir natürlich mindestens zwei Koppler im Keller bunkern, damit ich die innerhalb von ein paar Minuten auswechseln kann.

Meine SPS und der Rest der Wahl kommt natürlich von Phoenix, was sonst. Bin ja quasi an der Quelle, da ich da arbeite.

MfG
Mathias


----------



## MSB (24 August 2009)

Wobei die PN-SPSen von Phoenix ja wirklich überraschend schweine-teuer sind,
jedenfalls von den Listenpreisen her, keine Ahnung was da an Konditionen abgehen würde.

Da wäre mein Mittel der Wahl aber eher anstelle einer Profinet-SPS (vermutlich in deinem Fall ILC350PN (1990€ Liste)),
lieber mehrere kleinere z.B. ILC130ETH (250€ Liste) zu verwenden, laut Listenpreis bekommst du
für den Preis von einer 350 ~ 8 St. 130, insofern kann ich das Preisargument nur bedingt nachvollziehen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Mobi (25 August 2009)

Vergess nicht die Mwst.. Und der 130 hat einen Speicher von 192kB, der 350 hat 2MB. 

Aber ich werde deine Idee im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## dwndh (2 September 2009)

Hallo, ich bin heute auf diesen interessanten Eintrag gestoßen und möchte meine Erfahrungen hier mal Schildern.

Habe vor ein paar Jahren ein EFH gebaut und meine E-Anlage selbst geplant und eingebaut. Die Anlage habe ich im laufe der Zeit immer erweitert und verändert. Für mich gab es für die Planung ein paar wichtige Punkte vom technischem und vom optischen Herangehen. Technisch wollte ich eine gewisse Flexibilität und Erweiterbarkeit und Optisch wollte ich nicht die großen Schalterleisten an der Wand (z.B. 2-4 x Licht, 1-2 x Jalousie und noch Heizungssteuerung). Zum Einsatz kamen dann Triton Taster von BJ im Wohnzimmer und in der Essdiele, in der Küche und im Bad kamen Zweifach Tastsensoren mit Heizungssteuerung (BJ Solo). Die restlichen Räume wurden über Tasterschnittstellen für Licht und Jalousie (4-fach Tsterschnittstelle ergibt 2 x Licht und 1 x Jalousie) und einem Einzelraumregler für die Heizungssteuerung erschlagen.
Für die Heizungssteuerung wurde noch eine Jahreszeitschaltuhr mit 4-Kanälen installiert. Diese Uhr wurde duch mich später installiert und soll demnächst auch wieder raus.
Mein neueste Anschaffung ist ein Wago KNX/EIB StarterKit http://www.wago.com/infomaterial/pdf/51201661.pdf (Achtung es handelt sich hier um einen Nettopreis). Mit diesem StarterKit möchte ich meiner EIB-Anlage ein wenig Logik und eine Preiswerte Visualisierung spendieren. Desweiteren soll meine Jahreszeitschaltuhr wieder bei Ebay landen. Die Zeitfunktionen sollen über den Wagocontroller realisiert werden, welcher seine Zeit über das Internet aktualisiert.
Ich versuche in meiner Installation die Vorteile aus den Systemen zusammenzufügen um für mich eine Anlage zu erhalten, welche in Hinsicht Preis/Leistung, meiner Frau gegenüber, vertretbar ist.
So ein Anlage macht auch abhängig. Meine Frau hat schon gesagt, dass sich mich nicht rausschmeißen kann.


----------



## Mobi (2 September 2009)

Also zu Wago sag ich mal nix, bin doch lieber meiner Firma treu.

Bei mir ist es nun so. Ich setze in jeder Etage einen ILC 150 ETH ein als SPS, dann in jeden Raum ein Touchpanel und keine Lichtschalter, jede Steckdose wird Schaltbar gemacht, für das Licht kommt DALI zum Einsatz.


----------



## dwndh (2 September 2009)

> Also zu Wago sag ich mal nix, bin doch lieber meiner Firma treu.


Gibt es den bei deiner Firma eine Möglichkeit EIB und SPS zu koppeln?


----------



## wolder (2 September 2009)

Also Jahresschaltuhr, Logik und visualisierung könnte man bei KNX über einen "Homeserver" auf nem Wlan-Router realisieren. Der ist sowieso immer an und kann das dann übernehmen.
Oder man schaut bei http://www.arcus-eds.de mal nach. Kostet auch nicht die Welt und man kann da so viele Zeitschaltuhren und logiken einbauen wie man will bzw. bis der Speicher voll ist und ich bezweifel, das das jemand so schnell schafft.

Aber ganz ehrlich, wie oft schaut man auf einem Touchpanel?
Wofür?
Um die Wetterdaten zu lesen, oder das Haus darüber zu steuern?
In nem großen Gebäude ja ok, aber nicht in einem 1-Familien Haus?!

Ich verstehs nicht und schon gar nicht mit einem Touchpanel im Schlafzimmer, wo ich nur die Lampen einschalten will....

Wie war das mit den Spatzen und Kanonen....

Gruß wolder


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2009)

Ihr habt Hobbys. Ich bin froh, wenn ich in meiner Hütte keine SPS sehe (außer im Arbeitszimmer). Und stellt euch vor, ich kann sogar das Licht an- und ausschalten, die Kaffeemaschine hat auch Saft. Und die Kabel, Steckdosen und Schalter werden mich ziemlich sicher überleben, bei einer SPS und Touchpanels wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## dwndh (2 September 2009)

Der Homeserver hat bestimmt viele schöne und wichtige Funktionen, aber du gibst dir selbst schon die Antwort:



> Aber ganz ehrlich, wie oft schaut man auf einem Touchpanel?
> Wofür?
> Um die Wetterdaten zu lesen, oder das Haus darüber zu steuern?
> In nem großen Gebäude ja ok, aber nicht in einem 1-Familien Haus?!



Mir ist die Anzahl der Kanäle bei der Jahreszeitschaltuhr zu gering und da ich kein DCF-Signal aufgelegt habe auch zu ungenau. Weiterhin muss ich jedes mal, wenn ich eine Zeit verändern möchte die Bedienungsanleitung lesen.

Mit dem Wago Controller habe ich die Möglichkeit über LAN auf meine Anlage zuzugreifen, was ich bei dem Argus-EDS Gateway nicht gesehen habe. Zum Zeitpunkt der meiner Auswahl hatte ich nur normale Ethernetgateways gefunden. Da hätte ich einen Rechner noch hinstellen müssen um Logik und Visualisierung zu machen. So währen da auch schon einmal 500€ zusammen gekommen.

Hallo Ralle:


> Ihr habt Hobbys. Ich bin froh, wenn ich in meiner Hütte keine SPS sehe (außer im Arbeitszimmer). Und stellt euch vor, ich kann sogar das Licht an- und ausschalten, die Kaffeemaschine hat auch Saft. Und die Kabel, Steckdosen und Schalter werden mich ziemlich sicher überleben, bei einer SPS und Touchpanels wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher.



Für mich ist dies eine Art der beruflichen Weiterbildung oder auch auf dem laufendem Bleiben. Zur Zeit habe ich mit diesen Systemen nicht viel beruflich zu tun. Aber man sollte ebend auf dem Laufendem bleiben.

In einer Hinsicht hast du recht es gibt auch andere Hobbys, welche ich nicht vergesse. Dies sieht man darin, dass mein Wago StarterKit schon ein 3/4 Jahr bei mir zu Hause rumliegt. Aber es wird ja bald Winter.


----------



## Mobi (2 September 2009)

wolder schrieb:


> .....
> Aber ganz ehrlich, wie oft schaut man auf einem Touchpanel?
> Wofür?
> Um die Wetterdaten zu lesen, oder das Haus darüber zu steuern?
> ...



Z.B.:
Licht an, aus , dimmen
Heizung -> Temperatur einstellen
Jalousie hoch, runter
Steckdosen an, aus
Haustür öffnen von überall aus
.....

Wenn mir noch was einfällt schreibe ich es euch.


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2009)

/Scherzmode Ein



Mobi schrieb:


> Z.B.:
> Licht an, aus , dimmen



Dimmen, machst das wirklich und oft? Ich muß was falsch machen, daß ich das noch nie vermißt habe.



Mobi schrieb:


> Z.B.:
> Heizung -> Temperatur einstellen



Na ja, da muß ich ca. 3 oder 4 Mal im Jahr ran. Ich hab da nur einen altmodischen Drehregler für die Fußbodenheizung und Thermostate für die Heizkörper. Aber das konnten meine LG und mein Tochter immerhin betätigen.



Mobi schrieb:


> Z.B.:
> Jalousie hoch, runter



Ja, das benutze ich auch so 2 Mal im Jahr. Liegt wohl daran, daß ich so wohne, daß ich das offen lassen kann. immerhin, ich hab dafür im Wohnzimmer und der Küche Schalter und Motore. Aber wozu soll das ne SPS machen? 



Mobi schrieb:


> Z.B.:
> Steckdosen an, aus



Das halt ich durchaus für sinnvoll im Schlafzimmer, wenn man keinen Strom da haben will, aber hast du wenigstens ne Fernbedienung dafür oder mußt du aufstehen, zum Touchpanel gehen, abschalten und dann im Dunkeln wieder ins Bett stolpern, weil die Nachttischlampe nicht mehr geht. Sag jetzt nicht, für den Fall hast du ne Batterie-Led-Lampe da kleben. 



Mobi schrieb:


> Z.B.:
> Haustür öffnen von überall aus



Ne, das mach ich immer noch selber und ich begrüß dann auch ab und zu meine Gäste.

/Scherzmode Aus


----------



## wolder (2 September 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Z.B.:
> Licht an, aus , dimmen
> Heizung -> Temperatur einstellen
> Jalousie hoch, runter
> ...



Das mach ich über einen Schalter (5-fach BJ-Triton)
Da brauch ich kein TP für und will ich auch nicht haben.
Aber du hast doch z.B. im Wohnzimmer mehrere Schalter bzw. Schaltmöglichkeiten. Hast du an jeder Tür ein TP?!?!

Im Schlafzimmer hab ich 1 Serientaster und ein normalen am Bett. An der Tür ist auch noch einer. Damit kann ich aber alles machen!

@Ralle
Dimmen mache ich relativ oft! Aber auch nur im Wohnzimmer und Esszimmer.

Die Temperatur einstellen ist gar nicht so schlecht. Bin ich länger ausser Haus, wird die Temperatur um 2°C heruntergefahren bzw. die Heizkörper zugefahren. (allerdings nur bei Heizkörper wirklich sinnvoll)
Des Weiteren kann man das ganze auch Zeitgesteuert machen und auch die Heizung in den Nachtschlaf schicken.

Die Jalousien kann man dann zentral runter fahren ohne großartig durchs haus zu rennen. Im Winter sehr bequem.

Schaltbare Steckdosen sind ne feine Sache. Du kannst dann Lampen an/aus schalten oder alle Stand-Byebye-Verbraucher abschalten, wenn du ausser Haus gehst oder ins Bettchen.
Kostet dich auch nur 1 Tastendruck.

Schlafen-Taster heißt der bei mir.
Licht geht überall aus, ausser die Lampen im Flur an der Treppe, die angehen, Jalousien fahren im EG alle runter, Heizung geht aus, alle Lampen, die noch in den Steckdosen stecken gehen aus, Standbyebye-Verbraucher gehen aus...

Ist bequem und Luxus...

Gruß wolder


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2009)

wolder schrieb:


> Das mach ich über einen Schalter (5-fach BJ-Triton)
> Da brauch ich kein TP für und will ich auch nicht haben.
> Aber du hast doch z.B. im Wohnzimmer mehrere Schalter bzw. Schaltmöglichkeiten. Hast du an jeder Tür ein TP?!?!
> 
> ...



Ich finde, wirklich sinnvoll ist der Schlafen-Taster, das muß ich anerkennen. Aber, bevor ich schlafen gehe, ist es eh sinnvoll, nochmal durchs Haus zu streifen, "Tür zu?", "Katzen da?" usw. 
Meine Heizungssteuerung hat natürlich auch Nachtabsenkung, Wochenschaltuhr, Urlaubsmodus (Temperatur absenken), Partymodus (Temperatur anheben). Das ist da aber schon komplett integriert, irgendwie wollte ich das nie nachbauen.

PS: Ich will euch ja nicht eure Spielzeuge versauen. Macht das ruhig so.


----------



## GLT (2 September 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> In der Gebäudeautomation wird bei größeren Gebäuden, auch nicht KNX verwendet sondern andere Bussysteme wie z.B. Interbus, Profibus oder auch halt Profinet.


Würd ich nicht unterschreiben - so ne Aussage.

Im Gegensatz zu KNX, LON u. BACNet (meist in Kombination verwendet) spielt Interbus kaum und Profibus/-net ein geringer werdende Rolle in der GA.

Zum Thema "Braucht Man es oder nicht" - gut dass sich die Neuwagenkäufer derlei Fragen nicht stellen, auf Klimaautomatik (links/rechts getrennt regelbar), eFH, Wischautomatik, aut. Abblendrückspiegel, FZV,.... abfahren und sich keinen Kopf darüber machen, wie hoch der Anteil am Kaufpreis für das ganze Spielzeug war u. wieviel das eigentliche Produkt "AUTO" kosten würde.


----------



## Ralle (3 September 2009)

GLT schrieb:


> Würd ich nicht unterschreiben - so ne Aussage.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu KNX, LON u. BACNet (meist in Kombination verwendet) spielt Interbus kaum und Profibus/-net ein geringer werdende Rolle in der GA.
> 
> Zum Thema "Braucht Man es oder nicht" - gut dass sich die Neuwagenkäufer derlei Fragen nicht stellen, auf Klimaautomatik (links/rechts getrennt regelbar), eFH, Wischautomatik, aut. Abblendrückspiegel, FZV,.... abfahren und sich keinen Kopf darüber machen, wie hoch der Anteil am Kaufpreis für das ganze Spielzeug war u. wieviel das eigentliche Produkt "AUTO" kosten würde.



Das seh ich ein wenig anders, ein Auto schmeißt man i.d.R. spätestens nach 10 Jahren weg, oder verkauft es noch eher. Außerdem hat man ja wenigstens halbwegs die Gewißheit, daß die Werkstatt auch noch nach einigen Jahren damit klar kommt und Ersatzteile vorhanden sind. Ich möchte wirklich nicht nach 20 Jahren mit Alzheimer oder sonstws vor meinem eigenen Hauskasten stehen und keine Ahnung haben was da vor sich geht. Und wer mir dann wohl weiterhelfen kann? Oder meiner Frau, wenn ich denn ohne Bedienungsanleitung zu hinterlassen, in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingegangen bin.  Da bin ich denn doch lieber Stockkonservativ.


----------



## GLT (3 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> hat man ja wenigstens halbwegs die Gewißheit, daß die Werkstatt auch noch nach einigen Jahren damit klar kommt und Ersatzteile vorhanden sind.


Die kommen teilweise nichtmal mit einem 2-jahreswagen u. seiner Elektronik klar 

Aber es ging ja darum, daß ich elektrisch, elektronisch, (voll)automatisch Komponenten steuere, von denen ich während der Nutzung teilweise keine 10cm entfernt sitze (el. Fensterheber z.B.), in der Wochenstundenverteilung nur einen Bruchteil nutze, dafür ein paar Tausender übern Tresen strecke, die ich unter hohem Wertverlust in max 10 Jahren in den Wind geschossen habe - aber im Eigenheim lauf ich von Fenster zu Fenster um Rollos zu schliessen usw. - verzichte also auf jedwendigen Komfort, der im Auto ja unverzichtbar wäre.

Aber solange man mit dem "BUS"-Haus nicht vor der Eisdiele zum Angeben aufkreuzen kann, wird das wohl noch dauern. Vermutlich läuft es mit dem "intelligenten" Eigenheim ähnlich wie mit PC/Laptop, Netzwerk, Handy usw. - erst sind die in der Minderheit, die sowas haben, später diejenigen, die es nicht haben.




Ralle schrieb:


> Ich möchte wirklich nicht nach 20 Jahren mit Alzheimer oder sonstws vor meinem eigenen Hauskasten stehen und keine Ahnung haben was da vor sich geht.


So konservativ kann deine E-Installation nicht sein, als daß Du mit Alzheimer noch wirklich durchblickst *ROFL*

Übrigens - gerade in der Geriatrie hat sich KNX bewährt.



Ralle schrieb:


> Oder meiner Frau, wenn ich denn ohne Bedienungsanleitung zu hinterlassen, in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingegangen bin


Für die Nutzung brauchste keine großartige Bedienungsanleitung u. mit Laptop bewaffnet an den Schaltschrank wird sie wohl weder bei KNX oder SPS anrücken; genausowenig wie mit'm Schraubenzieher bei konventioniell.

Aber für DEN Fall wäre es geschickter KNX eingesetzt zu haben - dafür bekommste eher jemanden für die Reparatur, als für eine handwerksunübliche Sonder-SPS (wofür die herbeigerufene Fa. dann u.U. nicht mal ne SW-Lizenz hat).


----------



## wolder (3 September 2009)

Das Problem ist eigentlich, dass es zu teuer ist!

Und dass die meisten Elektriker nicht viel Ahnung davon haben und das nicht gescheit verkaufen können!

Man muß es einem schon Schmackhaft machen und den Preis relativieren.
Wieviel mehrkosten sind das denn, gesehen auf den gesamtpreis des Hauses?!

Für nobel Waschbecken, Toiletten und Badewannen wird sehr viel Geld ausgegeben und da zögern die wenigsten. Genauso wie Fliesen. Das sind allerdings Dinge, die man immer wieder erneuern kann.
Bei der elektrischen Hausinstallation ist das bedeutend schwieriger, die nachträglich zu ändern!
Und da liegt ja auch der Vorteil von KNX. Nachträgliche Änderungen sind leichter zu handhaben, ohne viel Stemmarbeiten.

Die optische Sache ist natürlich auch nicht zu verachten.
Mir gefällt so ein Triton (5 Wippen, 10 Funktionen) um einiges besser als 2 x 5-Batterien an Schaltern...

Des weiteren kann man durch KNX, die Heizung sparsamer fahren.
Wie siehts denn heute aus. Im Wohnzimmer sitzt ein Raumthermostat, welches die Vorlauftemperatur beeinflusst. Die Vorlauftemperatur wird dem größten Raum angepasst. Nur was passiert, wenn mal Besuch da ist?
Der Raum ist warm genug und die Vorlauftemperatur wird runter gefahren. Demenstprechend kann es sein, dass die anderen Zimmer nicht warm werden.
Oder es wird ein Kaminofen im Wohnzimmer aufgestellt. Gleiches Problem.
Schöner wäre es doch, wenn man eine Vorrangschaltung hätte.
1. Raum (Wohnzimmer) - Warm genug, dann
2. Raum (Küche oder Bad)- anpassen der Vorlauftemperatur, wenn es nicht warm genug ist.
3. Raum (Kinderzimmer)....
...
Das würde einen sparsamen Betrieb bedeuten.
Leider kenen sich die Heizungsbauer nicht damit aus und verteufeln das Zeug.
Da wird sich wahrscheinlich auch so schnell nix ändern.

Leider....

Gruß wolder


----------



## Mobi (3 September 2009)

wolder schrieb:


> ...
> Bei der elektrischen Hausinstallation ist das bedeutend schwieriger, die nachträglich zu ändern!
> Und da liegt ja auch der Vorteil von KNX. Nachträgliche Änderungen sind leichter zu handhaben, ohne viel Stemmarbeiten.
> ...



Ein SPS-System kann man auch nachträglich ändern, das plane ich schon vorher mit ein bei der Planung vom Haus.


----------



## wolder (3 September 2009)

richtig!
War auch mehr auf Ralle bezogen, der alles konventionell macht.

Gruß wolder


----------



## Ralle (3 September 2009)

wolder schrieb:


> richtig!
> War auch mehr auf Ralle bezogen, der alles konventionell macht.
> 
> Gruß wolder



Ich verstehe euch ja, aber ich wohne jetzt 14 Jahre in meiner Bude und habe erst einmal an der Elektrik geändert. Und das war ein zusätzlicher Schalter, den man auch mit KNX oder SPS hätte irgendwie verdrahten müssen. Ansonsten geb ich zu, daß ich wenig technikgläubig bin und am liebsten sogar so konventionell bauen würde, dso aß mein Haus auch dann noch ganzjährig bewohnbar bleibt, wenn kein Strom, kein Wasser, kein Gas, keine Elektronik mehr funktioniert. Aber das ist ja eher eine persönliche Sache und ich hab dann auch darauf verzichtet, nun ja, auch aus Kostengründen, alo alles ganz normal gebaut. Vor 14 Jahren stand auch eher nur eine S5 ganz oben auf der Liste. Heute rückblickend bin ich heilfroh, das Trum nicht eingesetzt zu haben! Daran muß man auch mal denken. Alles im Haus wäre heute alter Müll, S5, Röhrenbildschirme als Panel, Tastatur etc. Was meint ihr wie das alles in wiederum 14 Jahren ist?


----------



## Aleks-83 (15 März 2017)

Hi, ich will den Thread mal nochmal hoch holen.
Nun sind ja einige Jahre vergangen seit Erstellung.

Ich möchte unseren in Planung befindlichen Neubau gerne etwas automatisieren.
Kurz zu mir: Ich bin Maschinenbautechniker mit Programmiererfahrung (Robotik, SPS, Logo)
Elektrotechnik ist mir auch nicht fremd, auch wenn ich es eher als erweiterte Grundkenntnisse beschreiben würde.
Hardwaretechnisch bin ich da nicht so bewandert, das sollte ein Profi machen, programmiertechnisch schon eher.

Wir planen aktuell unseren Neubau den wir noch dieses Jahr beginnen werden zu bauen.
Innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Monate sollte ich mich also entscheiden was ich wie machen will.
Da ich aber sowohl von Bekannten, Foren als auch von Bauunternehmen die Preise und Aufwand der KNX und Loxone Systeme kenne, suche ich eine Alternative die nicht so kostenintensiv ist.
Ich denke auch, dass KNX oder Loxone für meine Wünsche etwas überdimensioniert wäre!?

Hier meine Wünsche die das System beherrschen sollte:
(Falls sich durch streichen einzelner Punkte ein einfacheres System nutzen lässt, wäre ich dafür auch offen)



Rollladensteuerung (Zeit- und Sonnenstandgesteuert, sowie vom Smartphone)
Licht(-szenen) steuern
Teilweise schaltbare Steckdosen
Heizung (Zeitgesteuert, sowie vom Smartphone)
Stromverbrauch und Heizungsverbräuche loggen
IP Kameras anzeigen (Aufzeichnung auf NAS)
Video-Türklingel (Bei betätigen der Klingel, Foto aufnehmen)
Musik von NAS, Internetradio, Spotify steuern (Decken LS geplant)
Visualisierung an iPad o.ä.

Was ich nicht brauche:


Anwesenheits-senoren
Fensteröffnungs-sensoren
Sensoren im Briefkasten

Mir kam noch die Möglichkeit einer SPS in den Sinn. Da weiß ich aber nicht wie sich so etwas in der Haustechnik realisieren lässt. Wie ist denn bei einem SPS System der Mehraufwand in der Verkabelung ggü. einer konventionellen Elektrik?
Könnte ich da mit meiner Eigenleistung durch Programmierung viel einsparen?
Alternativen zu SPS, KNX und Co. wären für mich bisher nur Funksysteme a la Homematics usw.

Oder habt ihr komplett andere Tipps für mich wie man halbwegs bezahlbar eine solche Teilautomatisierung hinbekommt?
Ich weiß dass dieses Thema eine Glaubensfrage ist, hoffe aber trotzdem auf ein konstruktive Diskussion.

Gruß
Aleks


----------



## Stero (15 März 2017)

Du Leichenfledderer!
Funksystem als Hauptsystem im Neubau ... wär für mich ein nogo.
Deine Anforderungen schreien für mich förmlich nach KNX, ggf. mit Dali. Gerade weil beides einfach zu verkabeln ist. Außerdem schließen sich SPS und KNX ja nicht aus (Aktorik zentral per SPS, Sensorik dezentral mit KNX, 1-Wire etc.). Wago lässt sich z. B. mit KNX, Dali, 1-Wire, Enocean, usw koppeln.
Und eine Hausautomation völlig ohne Präsenzmelder ist wie ne Kamera bei der du das Objektiv eingespart hast. Dabei sind das nichtmal die Preistreiber und sie lassen prima nachrüsten wenn man zuvor ein Buskabel an strategisch wichtige Stellen verlegt hat (abgehangene Decken etc.)


----------



## Passion4Automation (15 März 2017)

Mit ner wago ist das auch alles möglich evtl mit knx Karte on Board. Beachte aber das die Programmierung einer sps ohne grösere Vorkenntnisse frusten kann. Ansonsten ist eine sps geil, vorallem wago, mit Dali und ip symcon. Wenn du alles sternförmig in eine Verteilung legst kannst du auch falls du mit der sps nicht gleich klar kommst stromstossschalter oder ein paar logos für die Rollläden installieren. Das wichtigste ist die Planung, wo soll was verwirklicht werden, Kabel oder leerrohr hin und den Verteiler lieber 3 Nummern zu groß. 
Bei sternverkabelung könntest du auch komplett auf knx umstellen. Viele setzen knx zentral in der Verteilung ein und ziehen das grüne Kabel nur von Taster zu Taster.


----------



## klaus1 (15 März 2017)

Hallo
 Habe mich damals für eine SPS von Beckhoff entschieden und es nicht bereut.
Es gibt alle Bibliotheken für Gebäude Automatisierung fertig. Dimmer, Sensoren, Raffstofe Steuerung etc.
Habe bis heute keinen Ausfall oder. Dergleichen. Fast alles sternförmig je stockwerk in einen sep. Schaltschrank.
 Visualisierung via jquery mobile am raspberrypi. Vorteil Web und mobil Browser Zugriff.
Kameras zeichnen auch auf raspberrypi auf. Tursprechanlage von Helios a/b Entrycom. Analoge Leitung auf Fritzbox. Dort callmonitor. Bei läuten=Anruf Foto per wget an Mail versenden.
Auch über Fritz Box sip fähig am mobil Telefon.
Generell SPS für Haus optimal und vor allem sparst du 10 000Euros. Habe Lles dran jeder Schalter Licht Steckdose.
Heizung Lüftung. Jalousien Photovoltaik usw.
Logger auf sps in lokale DB. 
Knx für privat würde und möchte ich mir gar nicht leisten.
Auch eine SPS / Programm kann man super dokumentieren! Hab alles penibel genau beschriftet. 
Im Schaltkasten kommt alles auf klemmen daher dann erst weitete Verkabelung im Schaltschrank auf sps.
Zur Not könnte ich dadurch sogar SPS tauschen oder ganz andere Technologie verwenden.
Ich bin super zufrieden. Auslastung SPS liegt bei 10%.
Windsendsor ein null acht fünfzehn Sensor um 20euro. Knx findest nix unter 200... Plus Bibliotheken für jede Kleinigkeit wie Visualisierung oder dergleichen.
LG Klaus


----------



## Aleks-83 (16 März 2017)

Danke für eure Kommentare.

@Stero
Dass KNX hier super geeignet wäre kann ich mir denken, ich möchte aber wiegesagt keine 10- oder sogar 20.000€ Aufpreis ggü. konventioneller Elektrik zahlen.
10.000€ wäre es mir nur in Ausnahmefällen wert.

@Klaus1
das klingt genau nach meinen Anforderungen.
Kannst du mir nähere Angaben zu deinen verwendeten Komponenten machen?

Da wir uns noch nicht auf das Bauunternehmen geeinigt haben, weiß ich noch nicht wer mich bei dem Projekt von der elektrischen Seite betreuen wird.
Kann eine solche Verkabelung und Planung (gemeinsam mit mir) jeder "Feld-, Wald- und Wiesen-Elektriker" wie es so schön heißt?


----------



## Tiktal (16 März 2017)

Das klingt schon nach dem größeren Paket, was Du Dir vorgenommen hast.

Möchte nur eines anmerken:

Mach Dir ausreichend Gedanken darum was passiert wenn die Steuerung die Grätsche macht. Bei uns macht die WAGO eigentlich fast nur den "Stromstoßschalter" (zu mehr komm ich derzeit nicht).
Hatten einen Kurzurlaub übers Wochenende, kommen nach Hause -> Licht geht nicht, Internet geht nicht. Dann machste aber große Augen!
Zwei Häuser weiter war der Blitz reingegangen. Kann mir bis heute nur erklären das wir eine "kleine" Spitze über die Telefonleitung bekommen haben. Die Fritzbox war hinüber und die analogen Karten der Steuerung.
Bedeutet aber: defekte Karten raus, Hardwarekonfig anpassen, überspielen. Nicht das Thema, war ja zuhause...mag aber gar nicht dran denken was wäre, wenn ich auf Schulung oder sonst was gewesen wäre...

Ich kann Dir versprechen, dann kommt man ins grübeln ob das alles so die richtige Idee gewesen ist.
Ein Bekannter hat alles mit Stromstoßschaltern gemacht und die Steuerung in einen "Bypass" gesetzt. Taster steuert Stromstoßschalter - > Steuerung bekommt über den zweiten Schließer des Stromstoßschalters den aktuellen Schaltzustand. Nun kann man mit der Steuerung übder die Visu einige Komfort-Geschichten realisieren.
Man kann natürlich nicht "einfach mal eben" einem Taster eine andere Funktion geben, aber die Beleuchtung funktioniert auch wenn die Steuerung nicht mehr will...

Man sollte ernsthaft drüber nachdenken. Wenn man das natürlich so sauber und penibel mit Beschriftung und Doku hinbekommt wie Klaus...dann kann auch ein "Normal-Elektriker" im schlimmsten Fall die Steuerung raus nehmen und das Licht wieder zum leuchten bekommen, falls Dir mal etwas passiert...

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Mobi (16 März 2017)

Natürlich sollte man sich nicht nur Gedanken um die Steuerung machen, sondern wie man das Ganze auch gegen Eindringliche schützt. Und nicht nur in Form von Hackern sondern auch in Form von Überspannung. Also nicht ein Blitzschutz-Konzept vergessen, z.B. von Phoenix oder Dehn.
Zum Thema Steuerung: Ich unterstütze zwei Bekannte, die haben eine SPS von Phoenix im Haus (wie Wago oder Beckhoff, halt in FBS und ST programmiert). Ich würde da auch eher zu raten als zu KNX. Bei dem Einen haben wir im Gebäude (ein Gemeindehaus) Modbus verlegt, da hängt die Wetterstation und 6-fach Taster von Gira dran, für welche ich Platinen entwickelt habe, damit man die per Modbus ansprechen kann. Ggf. kann man die SPS auch austauschen gegen Loxone, da Loxone auch Modbus versteht. Als Visu haben wir erstmal die von Phoenix, damit man bedienen kann. Aber ihn naher Zukunft ist eine eigene geplant, weil man da dann freier ist und alle Möglichkeiten hat visuell.
Und ich würde dir Raten überall Lehrrohre zu verlegen, mindestens 25er. Dann hast du keine Probleme mit durchziehen und wenn es passt Decke abhängen.


----------



## Passion4Automation (16 März 2017)

Überspannungsschutz ja nicht vergessen. Und auch die Kabelmegen nicht unterschätzen, deine Wünsche die du geschehen hast sind jetzt auch nicht gerade wenig. 
Wenn du wirklich ne sps einsetzen willst und die auch Ordentlich nutzen möchtest, musst du dich mit der Programmierung auseinandersetzen.

Zur Ausfallsicherheit:
ich denke nicht das due sps die ersten 10 jahre wenn alle Komponenten  neu sind einen defekt hat. Der einzige Feind ist die Überspannung dafür gibt es schutzkonzepte.

Jetzt wirst du von den ganzen antworten erstmal geplättet sein. Falls fragen sind, frag einfach.


----------



## GLT (16 März 2017)

Wir sind ja hier im SPS-Forum - da geht jeder davon aus, dass man eine SPS handeln kann.

Im 0815-Elektrobereich ist das aber idR anders - einen Elektriker, der KNX kann findet man eher, als jemanden, der eine Beckhoff beherrscht - u. die zu erwartenden Std.-Sätze sind auch anders.

Auch ist die preisliche Situation völlig verzehrt dargestellt - bei KNX mal hoch angesetzt u. hinsichtlich SPS tief.

@Aleks

Deine "Ideen" hast Du wohl durchaus aus KNX-Foren (Briefkasten z.b.) u. KNX würde ich Dir auch nahelegen.


----------



## Stero (16 März 2017)

Es wär evtl hilfreich, wenn Aleks mal aufzählt was und wieviel jeweils gemacht werden soll. Also Anzahl Rollos, Dimmstellen, Heizregelkreise, ...


----------



## Aleks-83 (25 März 2017)

Hey, danke euch für die Rückmeldungen.

Aber so oft wie man hier vor einem Ausfall oder Überspannung gewarnt wird, habe ich gar keine große Lust mehr darauf.
Ich ziehe ein einfacheres aber robustes und fehlerfreies System einem automatisierten System vor.

Tiktal schreib, was ich mir vorgenommen habe ist schon ein größeres Projekt!?
Ich habe eigentlich den Gedanken an SPS gehabt, weil ich das als nicht so viele Wünsche empfinde...
Beim reinen KNX wird ja bedeutend mehr umgesetzt.
Und die SPSn in unseren Anlagen in der Firma verrichten ebenfalls 1.000x mehr Aufgaben als das was ich hier vor habe...

Aber um vllt nochmal etwas drauf einzugehen, auch wenn SPS mittlerweile für mich auch fast rausfällt...
Es wären 12 Rollläden und 2 Dimmstellen.
1 Heizsystem mit 12 Räumen.
geschätzte 10 Lampen und 10 Steckdosen.
Musik fällt mittlerweile raus, das löse ich anders.


----------



## Passion4Automation (25 März 2017)

Das ganze kann man als mittleres projekt einordnen, Referenz  Werte gibt es nicht. Grosse Projekte heißt nicht gleich  knx. In richtig grossen Projekten werden nur spsn eingesetzt knx dann als Subsystem. 
Überspannung: Der Blitz kann ohne  3 Stufen Konzept auch eine Logo vernichten oder das knx Netzteil. 
Risiko gibts bei allem im Leben.

Das einzige was man bei der Sps Lösung beachten muss, meiner Meinung  auch bei knx ist: Geringe teile und Varianten Vielfalt, Ersatzteile eine gute Doku, möglichst keine Dienstreisen oder einen sps Kumpel und Ahnung vom sps system das man verbaut hat. 

Glaub mir, ich bin beruflich im Service und betreue vom GebäudeManagement bis zu 12 verschiedene steuerungstypen in der Fertigung viele Controllern (sps) z.b. B und R, Siemens, Möller alles was mit Technik zu tun hat. 

Man muss dauerhaft  Bock  auf ne sps haben. 

Wenn du Ersatzteile, usw Lust auf die sps hast, dann ist es das richtige ansonsten KNX. 

Gruß


----------



## Stero (25 März 2017)

Aleks-83 schrieb:


> Es wären 12 Rollläden und 2 Dimmstellen.
> 1 Heizsystem mit 12 Räumen.
> geschätzte 10 Lampen und 10 Steckdosen.
> Musik fällt mittlerweile raus, das löse ich anders.



Das könntest du sogar mit 2-3 vernetzten Logo!8 erreichen. Temperaturen über ModbusTCP und 1Wire. Zwei 0-10V Dimmer von Finder. Paar Relais und 12 SSR für die Heizung.
Und die Logo spricht auch KNX wenn sie soll.


----------



## Mobi (26 März 2017)

Gegen Überspannung solltest du dich schon absichern, es sei denn, du lebst völlig ohne Strom und heizt mit Feuer.

PCs, Router, TV, Receiver, ..., sehen nicht so gut aus, wenn ein Blitz direkt oder in der Nähe einschlägt.


----------



## Stero (26 März 2017)

Und das ganze muss nichtmal teuer sein. Etwas Geduld und in der iBucht tauchen immer wieder brauchbare Sachen auf. Ich hab für die Dehn-Geräte für ein komplettes EFH nichtmal 35€ bezahlt.


----------



## Passion4Automation (26 März 2017)

Hi Stero, 

welche Typen vom Uberspannungsschutz hast du verbaut, also vor des sps? Alle drei Stufen?

Danke. 

Gruß.


----------



## Stero (26 März 2017)

Bis jetzt noch nix. Also zumindest nicht fertig, weil ich zu wenig Zeit hab.
Geplant ist ein DV TNS 255 hinter den Zähler und je vier DG 275 (davon hab ich zwölf) in jede Verteilung. Außerdem hab ich noch zwei VGA280/2 wo ich noch nicht weiß was ich damit anfange und vier VAL-MS 230 ST von Phoenix Contact. War alles in einem Paket. Den Feinschutz muss ich noch besorgen.


----------



## Passion4Automation (26 März 2017)

Für die sps bräuchtest ja den feinschutz, wenn die Leitungslänge vom Typ  2 zu lange ist. So hat man mir das zumindest  bei dehn erzählt. 
Für sps gibt es von dehn auch was spezielles. 

Da hast ein Schnäppchen gemacht. 

Die Telefonleitung ist auch so ein Thema wegen Überspannung.


----------



## Stero (26 März 2017)

Den Feinschutz eher dezentral, die SPS sitzt ja mit in der Unterverteilung.
Für die KNX-Leitungen brauch ich auch noch was, aber wir driften jetzt grad etwas vom Thema ab.
Btw: grad eben ging ein Bündel Valvetraps (5Stk) und diverse Flashtraps von Phoenix für nichtmal 6€ weg. Da geht also was.


----------



## ohm200x (26 März 2017)

Moin,

Überspannungsschutz aus der Bucht?
Neu oder gebraucht?

Hab davon keine Ahnung. Ist das ne einmalige Anschaffung? Oder muss ggf. nach nem Weltuntergang das Zeug raus?
Sprich kann man hierbei was "falsches" kaufen weil ggf. es schon kaputt ist? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stero (26 März 2017)

Gibt viel gebrauchte aber auch neue weil Fehlkäufe verkauft werden. I.d.R. haben die ne Anzeige ob noch i.O., gibt Teile die im Fehlerfall abblasen und dann ersetzt werden müssen, solchen Schrott hab ich aber in der Bucht noch nicht entdeckt. Die Typ2 Ableiter sind i.d.R. wiederverwendbar.


----------

